# Goldens born in May 2020



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members who have a puppy born in May 2020.


----------



## redpopsicle8 (Mar 18, 2020)

The girl I am getting was born May 3rd! So excited. Going to name her Cassie (Cassiopeia, like the constellation).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

redpopsicle8 said:


> The girl I am getting was born May 3rd! So excited. Going to name her Cassie (Cassiopeia, like the constellation).


Congratulations, great name, looking forward to seeing pictures of her.


----------



## SoCalEllie (Apr 13, 2020)

@redpopsicle8 pretty sure we’re getting puppies from the same litter (May 3rd litter in OR)! I’m getting one of the males & his name is going to be Finn  I can’t wait to pick him up at the end of the week!


----------



## redpopsicle8 (Mar 18, 2020)

SoCalEllie said:


> @redpopsicle8 pretty sure we’re getting puppies from the same litter (May 3rd litter in OR)! I’m getting one of the males & his name is going to be Finn  I can’t wait to pick him up at the end of the week!


How cool! Yup, that's definitely the litter. I am soooo excited. Do you have your eye on any of the boys so far? I live close by and have been lucky enough to meet them in person, so for what it's worth, they are all awesome and I don't think you can go wrong.🐕🎉🎉


----------



## SoCalEllie (Apr 13, 2020)

They're all so cute! I can't wait to pick him up on Friday! You're definitely lucky to be close enough to have visited them in person. Laura said I'm most likely getting red


----------



## Dalia D. (Apr 11, 2020)

Did you guys get your pups? Here is Duke, born May 15th!! Originally from Maryland, living in Long Island, NY


----------



## redpopsicle8 (Mar 18, 2020)

Dalia D. said:


> Did you guys get your pups? Here is Duke, born May 15th!! Originally from Maryland, living in Long Island, NY
> View attachment 874946
> 
> View attachment 874947
> ...


Gah! So cute! How is he settling in?

Here is my little girl Cassie


----------



## Jordyn721 (Jun 15, 2020)

Ranger, born May 10 !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All these adorable pups, Congratulations everyone!

They're so cute......


----------



## Dalia D. (Apr 11, 2020)

redpopsicle8 said:


> Gah! So cute! How is he settling in?
> 
> Here is my little girl Cassie
> View attachment 874962


He’s doing well! Sleeps for 5 hours during the night, needs to go potty, then goes back to sleep. Cries a little when he’s there but does settle down. He does like to start his day at 6am, which is early for me lol. He loves to nap under the couch, or under the kitchen island, won’t nap willingly in his crate yet. Is very food motivated and is working on ringing the bells for potty. Around 85-90% success rate for going outside! 
Hope your puppy is doing well too! She is adorable, have fun with her!


----------



## Dalia D. (Apr 11, 2020)

Duke is 10 weeks old! How’s everyone doing? We gave him his first piece of rotisserie chicken and he went nuts. Did all the commands: sit, stay, and paw the best he’s ever done hahhah 🤣. He’s also being more curious and naughty, but he’s so cute we don’t mind, examples include getting his head (almost) stuck in the stair railings and pawing the potted plant. So we’ve been puppy proofing around here.


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi,
Such beautiful puppies! We brought home our girl Nala a week ago. Nala is 8 weeks today. Most angelic looking pup who's driving the household nuts with her stubborn personality. Nala hates the crate.....will yelp for minutes on end till we let her out. She will not sleep in the crate at night. We need our sleep!!!! Any advice? Btw, this is a great forum!


----------



## Dalia D. (Apr 11, 2020)

Terra26 said:


> Hi,
> Such beautiful puppies! We brought home our girl Nala a week ago. Nala is 8 weeks today. Most angelic looking pup who's driving the household nuts with her stubborn personality. Nala hates the crate.....will yelp for minutes on end till we let her out. She will not sleep in the crate at night. We need our sleep!!!! Any advice? Btw, this is a great forum!


Ours did howl and bark the first time ever in the crate, 5 mins later we checked and he had pooped and was so upset to be in it.
So we learned a lesson, start marking down all his poop times and make sure he’s full relieved himself before bed. We also have free access to water all day, but at 8:30pm no more water, bedtime is 10pm. He still whined after that but not as badly, every night it got shorter and quieter. Last night, I put him down right outside the crate door and he went in willingly and laid down! I always take him a few inches away and say “crate, good boy” over and over. Also, I threw small treats in there and when he would go in I would say “crate, good boy” again. It will get better, if you know she doesn’t need to poop or pee, don’t give in and let her out so quickly. It’s almost like cry it out for a baby.

Edited to add: I also put up the divider so he has just enough room to lay down and turn around. A crate cover from “molly mutt” helped a lot to keep it cozy and dark, last the snuggle puppy from Amazon so he could sleep with it.


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

Dalia D. said:


> Ours did howl and bark the first time ever in the crate, 5 mins later we checked and he had pooped and was so upset to be in it.
> So we learned a lesson, start marking down all his poop times and make sure he’s full relieved himself before bed. We also have free access to water all day, but at 8:30pm no more water, bedtime is 10pm. He still whined after that but not as badly, every night it got shorter and quieter. Last night, I put him down right outside the crate door and he went in willingly and laid down! I always take him a few inches away and say “crate, good boy” over and over. Also, I threw small treats in there and when he would go in I would say “crate, good boy” again. It will get better, if you know she doesn’t need to poop or pee, don’t give in and let her out so quickly. It’s almost like cry it out for a baby.





Dalia D. said:


> Ours did howl and bark the first time ever in the crate, 5 mins later we checked and he had pooped and was so upset to be in it.
> So we learned a lesson, start marking down all his poop times and make sure he’s full relieved himself before bed. We also have free access to water all day, but at 8:30pm no more water, bedtime is 10pm. He still whined after that but not as badly, every night it got shorter and quieter. Last night, I put him down right outside the crate door and he went in willingly and laid down! I always take him a few inches away and say “crate, good boy” over and over. Also, I threw small treats in there and when he would go in I would say “crate, good boy” again. It will get better, if you know she doesn’t need to poop or pee, don’t give in and let her out so quickly. It’s almost like cry it out for a baby.





Dalia D. said:


> Ours did howl and bark the first time ever in the crate, 5 mins later we checked and he had pooped and was so upset to be in it.
> So we learned a lesson, start marking down all his poop times and make sure he’s full relieved himself before bed. We also have free access to water all day, but at 8:30pm no more water, bedtime is 10pm. He still whined after that but not as badly, every night it got shorter and quieter. Last night, I put him down right outside the crate door and he went in willingly and laid down! I always take him a few inches away and say “crate, good boy” over and over. Also, I threw small treats in there and when he would go in I would say “crate, good boy” again. It will get better, if you know she doesn’t need to poop or pee, don’t give in and let her out so quickly. It’s almost like cry it out for a baby.


Thanks Dalia! Great tips to follow. We had a german shepherd and lost her few weeks ago to hemangiosarcoma  . We just could not live without a fur baby and decided to bring home a golden. And like I said, she's a strong personality and I'm so grateful for your advice. Will try out your method tonight.


----------



## Tonytahoe (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi everyone! I just joined this forum recently and it has already been a godsend for all my new puppy questions.

Here's Barley! She was born on May 26th and is 9 weeks old today!



















She's doing great with "here" and "sit", and we're working on "lie down" right now. There is minimal whining with crate training (but it wasn't like that at first!), and we let her out twice during the night. We have fewer potty accidents every day because she has finally learned to go to the door to let us know when she needs to go out

Anybody have experience with bell training? Her two accidents today were because we didn't see she was at the door.


----------



## Dalia D. (Apr 11, 2020)

Tonytahoe said:


> Hi everyone! I just joined this forum recently and it has already been a godsend for all my new puppy questions.
> 
> Here's Barley! She was born on May 26th and is 9 weeks old today!
> 
> ...


Your puppy is adorable! Congrats! We’re also doing the bell system. First we always said the same word “touch”, then touched the bell ourselves and showed the treat. I encouraged Duke to explore the bell and when his nose hit it by accident I threw a party and said “touch” and gave a treat. I repeated that until he knew touch= treat. Then I went to the next step which is every 30 mins when I know he needs to go out I said “touch”, gave the treat and then immediately opened the door and said “go pee pee”, he went out and did his business. A few times he rang it independently and I say “good touch!”, go pee pee. It’s been 2 weeks and I make him do it every time, he’s done it on his own several times as well.


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi,

I need some advice on my 8 week old Nala's behaviour. 

1. She is fine being in the crate at night times. During the day she whines, barks at the top of her lungs till I can't take it anymore and let her out. She comes out of her crate and sleeps on the vent.

2. Even after I take her for a brisk walk in the backyard for a good 10 minutes, she comes back in and goes completely nuts! She nips at my feet, jumps up on me and chews on the baseboards or anything within reach.

My question is, is this normal puppy behaviour…..the hyper behaviour, growling etc.?

All the private puppy trainers in our area are solidly booked up. Since Nala still hasn't had her booster shot, we are not able to take her to puppy classes in our local store. Any input as to what we should be doing meanwhile to get a handle on Nala's hyper behaviour?

Thanks all for being such great help!


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

And another quick question. Nala has a small area(with tiny rocks) in the backyard to do her business and she uses it most of the time. But she also tries to eat those rocks! Should I clear out the rocks or should I buy the small patch of artificial grass for that area? Those are expensive! Thanks!


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi,
Would somebody be able to address my above concerns? Thanks!


----------



## Blu1004 (Jul 23, 2020)

Blu, the curious explorer, born in May, 2020.


----------



## Dalia D. (Apr 11, 2020)

Blu1004 said:


> Blu, the curious explorer, born in May, 2020.
> View attachment 875753


He’s adorable!!! 😍


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Dalia D. said:


> Did you guys get your pups? Here is Duke, born May 15th!! Originally from Maryland, living in Long Island, NY
> View attachment 874946
> 
> View attachment 874947
> ...


I'm fairly certain I have your boy's littermate! I recognize these pictures from Facebook!


----------



## Dalia D. (Apr 11, 2020)

aesthetic said:


> I'm fairly certain I have your boy's littermate! I recognize these pictures from Facebook!


Yes!


----------



## Dalia D. (Apr 11, 2020)

Should we do a check in? Duke is 16 weeks now, weighing in at 33lbs.


----------



## Blu1004 (Jul 23, 2020)

Blu @15 weeks, trying to do a split


----------

